# Seat Clamp



## rboseley99 (May 6, 2010)

Anyone know if those fat carbon rails on some Fizik saddles will fit the standard seat clamp on a 2010 Trek 6.5? We tried it on a frined’s 08 Trek but the rails were just to large to tighten.


----------



## kangelly (Apr 1, 2010)

The 7 x 9 carbon rails of Fizik saddle will not fit the standard seat clamp. Order a new seat clamp Bontrager part # 406923.


----------

